# pears



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

pear pickles
8 pounds pears
8 cups sugar
i quart white vinegar
2 cups water
8 2inch cinnamon sticks
2 tablespoons whole cloves
2 tablespoons whole allspice
wash and peel pears.place in ascorbic acid solution.cut off the blossom end of each pear;the stem may be left on,if desired.if the pear is large cut in half or quarter it.
HOT PACK:in a large pot,combine sugar,vinegar,water, cinnamon sticks to make a pickling syrup.tie cloves and allspice loosely in a spice bag and add bag to syrup mixture.heat to a boil,reduce heat,and simmer,covered,about 30 minutes.remove pears from solution and rinse well.add pears to syrup and continue simmering for 20 to 25 more minutes.fill hot jars with pears,leaving 1/2 inch headspace.place a cinnamon stick in each jar.add boiling syrup to cover pears,leaving a 1/2 inch headspace.remove air bubbles.wipe jar rims and adjust lids.
process in boiling water bath canner.
pints 20 minutes


----------

